# How I distress new wood



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey Everyone. This is how to Distress new wood to look old!


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

The biggest mistake most beginners make when distressing wood is not knowing when to quit.
It's so easy to over-do it. Another trick that I used to use was I would sandblast the wood with 
a cheap sandblaster. That would remove the softer grain and leave the harder grain mostly intact. 
This gave it that deep weathered look.


----------



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

I've seen some other techniques and they get long and complicated. That's why I do mine the way I do it. It doesn't take long to do and very simple and quick.


----------



## hts1965 (Jan 19, 2016)

Tony B said:


> The biggest mistake most beginners make when distressing wood is not knowing when to quit.
> It's so easy to over-do it. Another trick that I used to use was I would sandblast the wood with
> a cheap sandblaster. That would remove the softer grain and leave the harder grain mostly intact.
> This gave it that deep weathered look.


I think this is a funny story. Another old timer that sharpened my saws, was also a blacksmith, hunter, trapper, etc. He also made furniture that looked old, right down to having little "worm" holes. When an amateur woodworker stopped in and asked him where he got the wood with the worm holes, he said he made them. He said he used small (.22 cal.) shotgun shells, put the furniture on a stump and shot the holes in it. The fellow went home, put a piece of furniture on a stump, and proceeded to reduce it to kindling............... with his 12 gauge. Yep, some people don't know when to quit.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

hts1965 said:


> I think this is a funny story. Another old timer that sharpened my saws, was also a blacksmith, hunter, trapper, etc. He also made furniture that looked old, right down to having little "worm" holes. When an amateur woodworker stopped in and asked him where he got the wood with the worm holes, he said he made them. He said he used small (.22 cal.) shotgun shells, put the furniture on a stump and shot the holes in it. The fellow went home, put a piece of furniture on a stump, and proceeded to reduce it to kindling............... with his 12 gauge. Yep, some people don't know when to quit.


I have used the rat shot also, be sure to cover your eyes, they do bounce back. LOL


----------



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

I have always called them "Worm" holes when they are termite holes.


----------

